# paranormal



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

any one have any paranormal experiences or any things they've heard about in their city? 

we used to live at this house in lawndale ca that used to feel really earie my mom would see shadow people and yellow figures walking from my bed room to the bathroom and she wouldnt she em go to the room and when she went to my room to check on me i was passed out so she knew it wasnt me. then when me and my girl were living in portland our tv and wii would turn on and off for no reason. a couple times id yell stop screwin around and turn the tv back on, the tv and the wii would boot back up and then it'd leave us alone for a little.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I had one.

Lived in a house in Lee, NH for about 8 months with my Mom & Ex-Stepthing when I was about 15 - 9 years ago. He wanted to live there for work purposes etc...Even though my family & I had lived in florida practically our whole lives... Anywho. One day I came home from school really tired from the cold, adjusting to winter temps from sub tropic temps was torture & past right out aroud 3-4. I got a phone call from a friend & my mom was knocking on my door. I woke up, it was about 7ish so it was dark outside but twilight & the only light on in my room was the tv. I had this amazing rush of calm come over me & saw this elderly woman standing at the foot of my bed. She seemed as though she was watching over me. I yelled out to my mom as she stood at my door waiting for me to open, "mom, why is there an old lady standing at the foot of my bed?" She's like what are you talking about & after I said that she opened my door... As I looked back from the door to the foot of my bed she was gone. I told her what happened, how when I woke up there was an elderly woman watching me at the foot of my bed. 
Turns out the house we were living in was extremely old & there was a family burial site on the property. It also had the oldest tree in town on it's property site.

The weird thing is I wasn't scared & I'm afraid of the dark, which is why the tv was on. I don't know if it was a guardian angel, because I was going through an extremely rough point in my life at that time, if it was a spiritual entity from the house. I do believe in the paranormal but I try to respect it & not mess with it.


I had another weird experience while I was at work about 4 years ago. It was about 4 in the afternoon & I was a receptionist for a Truss Company. Well it was really quiet this particular afternoon & out of no where a confused elderly man walks up to the desk with a really old peice of cut out newspaper in his hand. He kept pointing to the newspaper & mumbling, His eyes looked frosted over & just wasn't making any sense or communicating properly. Something didn't seem right (immediately thinking silver alert) because I didn't remember seeing any new vehicles - idk it was just WEIRD. I'd never dealt with this situation before personally or professionally so I told him to hang on one second & I ran over to HR (right next to my desk) asking what I should do. She came up front with me to handle the situation & when we got back to the desk in no less than 10 seconds the man was GONE. He was no where to be found inside or outside the facility & he was really old so it's not like he could have gone far quickly & the truss plant is a very large facility with a very large, spacious parking lot...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I lived in a house like that in Oakley, CA. This house was so creepy non of our animals would ever set foot in the house. We had a huge Dobie and she was scared to death of the inside of that house.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a few. Once, my cousin and I were driving down the street and a child in his big wheel came riding into the road. I gasped because I thought I was gonna hit him. He vanished and I didn't say a thing until my cousin said " did you see that?"

Another time when I lived with my mom, it was about 3 am and downstairs in the coat closet, it sounded as if someone was throwing allthe shoes around. My mom knocked on my door, asked if it was me. I told her no and we went downstairs. Nothing in sight.

Then in my ladies old house, it used to serve as a hospice for 2 ppl and a total of 4 ppl passed there, I got there after working atthe bar. As I walked up the walkway, the bathroom light was on with girl sitting in it near the window. I walked in the house, all the lights were off and everyone was asleep. I freaked out lol. I hated that house. You ever see a grown man run?! That hallway was super creepy like someone was always behind you following closely. Uggggh:::: goosebumps::::::


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

had a couple . My ex and I after moving back from up coutry rented his grandmas basement suite and the upstairs always kinda spooked me unless she was home and lights on. but friday nights she would go to bingo and most of the time my sister in law or someone was home. But on the nights they werent things would get crazy upstairs This one time was the worst though I sounded as if the entertainment unit or her china cabnets were crashing to the floor like the whole house shook and you could here things moving , I get the chills just remembering it. I remember in panick mode calling my mother in law and her telling me to go upstairs and check but I couldnt Id open the door and I just couldnt I was to freaked , she drove half an hour to come out to me and when we went upstairs not 1 thing was out of place , happened a few more times before we moved out but not to the extreme that it did that night. { his grandpa passes in that house dunno if thats what it was or not though}

The other time is just after I had my daughter my parents my ex and I rented this huge home we took the downstairs and my parents and brotehr took the main floor. My moms bathroom in her room and the main bath upstairs had this kinda glass seperating the 2 , kinda distorted glass that could only see shadows through. Since we moved in the hallway from teh bathroom to my moms room and my moms roomfreaked me out I wouldnt go up there alone.theres a window in my moms bath so it would show light in the main bat h and so many times there would be shadows go by { it was top floor no roads behind the house no cars ect} never thought much. But one day my mom came downstairs { she worked graveyards at the hospital as a nurse so she wasnt always alert during the day when she got up in the middle of the day from sleeping} and looked all puzzled and looked around the living room at me and asked " who is here?" im like just me and kira, she said well who was the guy at the top of the stairs? kinda got goosebumps but just brushed it off that she was dreaming or something. Then one day we were in my moms bathroom putting up new shower curtains and stuff and started looking at the walls there was like a splatter of something all up on the walls but painted over , found it wierd that someone didnt clean before painting cause it was very obvious. After being there a couple months and neighbors kinda avoiding us my brother made friends with one of them and the boy started sharing some storys with him about the guy who killed himself there less then a year prior and went into detail about how and where { moms bathroom} but the creepy part came when he described the guy it was exactly as my mom had described him to me the day she said she saw a man at the top of the stairs. We didnt live there long , maybe 6-7 months.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

dang those are all crazy

lex i woulda freaked out and maybe started swinging if i saw a random lady at the foot of my bed.

lol mach you ever seen a fat kid run to turn on a light in a spare bedroom? our old house with the shadow people and the yellow figures i hated to be by the spare room which you had to walk through my bedroom to get to. so id hate to be by the door and as soon as you stepped in it was just tense and heavy.

angel that must been really trippy, how old was your daughter when she lived in the house i've always heard that kids where more receptive to paranormal than adults are.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

my daughter was a newborn , we left before she was 6 months


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

*"Gina"*

Im the youngest out of 3 brothers, and my dad always tells this story when we get together.

before i was born parents and oldest brother who was about 5 or 6 at the time i think, lived in a house with my aunt uncle and two of her kids.
well my brother had an imaginary friend named Gina.
My parents would hear weird noises from the baby monitor and faint talking, and at the time my aunts kid was two young to talk, but when they would check on the baby it would be sound asleep, this happened a lot i guess.
Another time my Mom and Aunt went out and took the kids shopping, my dad and uncle stayed at home to watch a football. There was a long hallway with tile and i guess the rule at the time for the kids was no running on the tile, while they were watching the game they kept hearing a kid running on the tile so they both yelled out "hey no running", i guess not remembering that my mom and aunt took the kids, when they heard it again my dad was like "that's it" and got up and saw a glimpse of a kid running.. well then he followed and did not see a kid, so he checked the rooms and found nothing, then remembered it was only him and my uncle there. Another time everyone was downstairs except for my brother who was in his room playing, so my dad went up to check on him and heard my bro talking to "Gina" so he got freaked and brought my brother downstairs with everyone else. When they got downstairs my dad heard running footsteps up in my brothers room and some banging noises. I guess they ended up moving out of that house. i know their was a few more Gina story's but i cant really remember the rest of them.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

those are freaky!!!!

My bff when I was a teenager lived in an old farmhouse that had a farm and burned to the ground. There were many people trapped in one area who died and almost all of the animals. Well every 20th of the month we could hear farm animals. clucking and nehhing and roosters and pig snorts. It was so weird cause we were no where near a farm. We tried to see if the fire happened on the 20th but could never find actual dates it happened, I guess it was discovered a while after it happened in the late 1800's... so freaky...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

My 9 year old daughter loves watching ghost hunters and the HauNted on animal planet. She has told me she has seen ghosts before. I read the book when ghosts speak by the real ghost whisperer and it talks about how young children and animals can see spirits. My daughter when she was in Kindergarten told me about a boy who was in her classroom that she would talk to. Come to find out he was a ghost. It kind of creeped me out but she was only 5 and dead serious telling me about this boy and I believed her. Usually children that have imaginary friends are actually conversing with a spirit that hasn't crossed over. Oh, ever see your cat or a friends cat staring off into a room or at the wall then all of a sudden freak out and run away??? Those are spirits they are seeing or so they say.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> My 9 year old daughter loves watching ghost hunters and the HauNted on animal planet. She has told me she has seen ghosts before. I read the book when ghosts speak by the real ghost whisperer and it talks about how young children and animals can see spirits. My daughter when she was in Kindergarten told me about a boy who was in her classroom that she would talk to. Come to find out he was a ghost. It kind of creeped me out but she was only 5 and dead serious telling me about this boy and I believed her. Usually children that have imaginary friends are actually conversing with a spirit that hasn't crossed over. Oh, ever see your cat or a friends cat staring off into a room or at the wall then all of a sudden freak out and run away??? Those are spirits they are seeing or so they say.


yea my JRT when he sleeps with me sometimes wakes up abruptly and will just stare off into a corner in the dark and just growl and stare, sometimes for like 15 minutes. it kind of creeps me out to say the least.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been seen by many phsyics in my short 19 years of life and they have always told me that I have a spirit that follows me .. and has since I was a very young baby .. Well I honestly believe it , there have been many times when I have been inches from "bad" things happening to me and always seem to get out just in the nick of time . Every single house I have lived in I always hear things that go bump in the night .. unexplained things always seem to happen no matter how many times I move from house to house .. I think Izzo can see it .. and I think she tries to protect me from whatever or whomever it might be .. She constantly is watching me and I notice at night when I am sleeping and I wake up to use the bath room or something she is always staring in the same corner in of my room . I have checked the corner for bugs , any sign that water may be dripping .. and sometimes I even hear her make a very quite growl .. trying not to wake me but yet scare something away from me..

Well just so you guys know the heads up before the story , I live in a older house in a not so nice part of town .. One night I was in my kitchen making a late night snack . My kitchen window slammed shut and Izzo came running up the stairs , now usually she will see that nothing is going on and walk away . This time she stayed right by me sitting with her back to me looking away . I thought she was trying to bed for the steak sub I had in my hand and told her no beg and walked into the living room to eat . She followed behind me , slowly { I was thinking because I told her no beg and to go away } . I turned on the tube and started watching T.V . Izzo was laying at the bottom of the steps , and started growling and snarling , her hair even stood up on end { which I have NEVER seen }. I turned down the tv herd nothing and thought maybe someone was trying to get in the house again , So I went back in the kitchen to make sure the window that slammed and the back door were locked . Went and woke the hubby up , scarred out of my mind . He sat up with me and watched t.v for awhile . Then gave up and went back to bed. As soon as my bedroom door shut behind him Izzo started at it again . Justin came booking down the stairs and I kid you not after he was already at the bottom I saw a shadow follow him down . I told myself I was just being stupid and told him to go back to bed and take Izzo with him . { thinking she was going insane and I would be making a vet trip in the morning lol }. I went to do the dishes I had made when making the sandwich and herd who I thought was Justin go BABE . So I turned around mad that he was yelling and herd the back door that I had locked slam shut when I turned my back to it .. I ran up the stairs into bed and pulled Izzo as close to me as I could .. So needless to say yes I believe in the paranormal


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

IzzosMommy said:


> I have been seen by many phsyics in my short 19 years of life and they have always told me that I have a spirit that follows me .. and has since I was a very young baby .. Well I honestly believe it , there have been many times when I have been inches from "bad" things happening to me and always seem to get out just in the nick of time . Every single house I have lived in I always hear things that go bump in the night .. unexplained things always seem to happen no matter how many times I move from house to house .. I think Izzo can see it .. and I think she tries to protect me from whatever or whomever it might be .. She constantly is watching me and I notice at night when I am sleeping and I wake up to use the bath room or something she is always staring in the same corner in of my room . I have checked the corner for bugs , any sign that water may be dripping .. and sometimes I even hear her make a very quite growl .. trying not to wake me but yet scare something away from me


i do the same when my dog stares off into a corner i check for bugs just in case and never find any. that's creep someone told you a spirit follows you.
at least your pup has your back


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

IzzosMommy said:


> I have been seen by many phsyics in my short 19 years of life and they have always told me that I have a spirit that follows me .. and has since I was a very young baby .. Well I honestly believe it , there have been many times when I have been inches from "bad" things happening to me and always seem to get out just in the nick of time . Every single house I have lived in I always hear things that go bump in the night .. unexplained things always seem to happen no matter how many times I move from house to house .. I think Izzo can see it .. and I think she tries to protect me from whatever or whomever it might be .. She constantly is watching me and I notice at night when I am sleeping and I wake up to use the bath room or something she is always staring in the same corner in of my room . I have checked the corner for bugs , any sign that water may be dripping .. and sometimes I even hear her make a very quite growl .. trying not to wake me but yet scare something away from me


Same here. Its a family member of mine. I'm not invicible but I have had many super close close calls. Now I just relax and live like a old man lol. Not really but I calmed down alot and cut the  out. I value my life and my family's.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

We lived in a huge old farm house when i was growing up. 
one day i was cleaning my bedroom and the mirror on my closet door started to kinda shake .. like it was doin the wave.. i looked into it and my reflection didnt match what i was doing exactly .. scared the poop outta me .
one of my friends and his GF gave her mother a puppy to keep her company . One day it ended up on the kitchen table , dead. Nick buried it . the next day the body was on the steps and he said it looked like it was pushed up from the bottom. He took it home and buried it .
a few weeks later , they wer at the moms house and stayed the night. nick felt a sharp pain in his arm so he woke up to see a black mist hovering over them. it was making a moaning sound he said. he sat up fast and it totally vanished. as soon as the mist was gone , he heard a gasp... it was his girl gettin air.. the blankets wer tightened around her neck . The pain nick felt was her nails in his arm , it was the only way she could think to wake him since she couldnt speak with her wind pipe cut off. 
Some time later , the mom lost it and last i knew was in an institution.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

motocross308 said:


> We lived in a huge old farm house when i was growing up.
> one day i was cleaning my bedroom and the mirror on my closet door started to kinda shake .. like it was doin the wave.. i looked into it and my reflection didnt match what i was doing exactly .. scared the poop outta me .
> one of my friends and his GF gave her mother a puppy to keep her company . One day it ended up on the kitchen table , dead. Nick buried it . the next day the body was on the steps and he said it looked like it was pushed up from the bottom. He took it home and buried it .
> a few weeks later , they wer at the moms house and stayed the night. nick felt a sharp pain in his arm so he woke up to see a black mist hovering over them. it was making a moaning sound he said. he sat up fast and it totally vanished. as soon as the mist was gone , he heard a gasp... it was his girl gettin air.. the blankets wer tightened around her neck . The pain nick felt was her nails in his arm , it was the only way she could think to wake him since she couldnt speak with her wind pipe cut off.
> Some time later , the mom lost it and last i knew was in an institution.


 ugh that is horrible! so scary and the poor pup  and poor mom!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Whoa motocross


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

pittylove77 said:


> i do the same when my dog stares off into a corner i check for bugs just in case and never find any. that's creep someone told you a spirit follows you.
> at least your pup has your back


yea , I was 9 at the first reading with my mom so that part doesnt really freak me out ..



Mach0 said:


> Same here. Its a family member of mine. I'm not invicible but I have had many super close close calls. Now I just relax and live like a old man lol. Not really but I calmed down alot and cut the  out. I value my life and my family's.


Well my Great Grandmother practiced"black magic"in Hawaii .My grandma said that when I was able to talk i would to talk to a little girl names Kai . Well come to find out that was my great grandmothers 1st born daughter that passed when she was 5 years old from the fever . My grandma didnt even know about her , my Uncle Khemo told me that was her name . So ever since I found that out Im pretty sure its her following me around .


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> We lived in a huge old farm house when i was growing up.
> one day i was cleaning my bedroom and the mirror on my closet door started to kinda shake .. like it was doin the wave.. i looked into it and my reflection didnt match what i was doing exactly .. scared the poop outta me .
> one of my friends and his GF gave her mother a puppy to keep her company . One day it ended up on the kitchen table , dead. Nick buried it . the next day the body was on the steps and he said it looked like it was pushed up from the bottom. He took it home and buried it .
> a few weeks later , they wer at the moms house and stayed the night. nick felt a sharp pain in his arm so he woke up to see a black mist hovering over them. it was making a moaning sound he said. he sat up fast and it totally vanished. as soon as the mist was gone , he heard a gasp... it was his girl gettin air.. the blankets wer tightened around her neck . The pain nick felt was her nails in his arm , it was the only way she could think to wake him since she couldnt speak with her wind pipe cut off.
> Some time later , the mom lost it and last i knew was in an institution.


holly


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

dang moto thats crazy


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Gah, I'm sleeping with the television on tonight... I'm so paranoid. I enjoy reading these stories, but my overactive imagination/mind freaks me out. xD


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

the house we live in now has spirits but they are of our family members and various other folks too who come by for a visit. What is funny is my older dogs can see the spirits, I can't and our youngest dogs can't. Its cool I think. I am not upset by it, it is what it is. They are all comforting to me. I mean it is my fammily.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

bluefamily said:


> the house we live in now has spirits but they are of our family members and various other folks too who come by for a visit. What is funny is my older dogs can see the spirits, I can't and our youngest dogs can't. Its cool I think. I am not upset by it, it is what it is. They are all comforting to me. I mean it is my fammily.


i think its pretty cool too it show that even after death we care about our family. do you get smells? like if your deceased relatives smoked a certain tobacco or wore a certain cologne? i think it'd be a comforting thing to me.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

oh yeah...and they seem to indicate which food items they want to eat too, so guess who has fun in the kitchen...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

bluefamily said:


> oh yeah...and they seem to indicate which food items they want to eat too, so guess who has fun in the kitchen...


lol not me  sounds like you got your hands full. what have they decided on?


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I've had a few episodes. No one on here knows me really... but I am adopted. My biological Mom died when I was 5 and my father died when I was 14. I don't remember all that much of my early life-- I have blocked it out due to stress over losing my mom, according to a string of therapists. But ever since I can remember, there has been someone with me. I never named it or put a name to it. It's just there. I get the distinct feeling that it's female though. I found out a little while back that my biological parents were pregnant before me (I thought I was the oldest)... but apparently there was a baby before me that was aborted because it was a tubal pregnancy. Sometimes, the waves of emotion surrounding this thing are neutral, sometimes ALMOST friendly. But a lot of times, there is malice-- and it freaks me out. Goosebumps, internal shivers, and a feeling of terror can come over me out of no where. I always chalked it up to an over-active imagination, since I have never done anything to anyone that they would want to hurt me for, however... when I heard about this previous pregnancy, some things clicked into place for me. Liek the fact that when I DO see things-- it's usually a child (small, blond, dressed in gender neutral clothing) and when I feel it, my dogs or cats freak. At first I only had the cats, and cats are weird. I put it off as cats being cats. But it doesn't explain why Keira looks in the same spot as the cat is looking and growls.  It's freaky.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> I've had a few episodes. No one on here knows me really... but I am adopted. My biological Mom died when I was 5 and my father died when I was 14. I don't remember all that much of my early life-- I have blocked it out due to stress over losing my mom, according to a string of therapists. But ever since I can remember, there has been someone with me. I never named it or put a name to it. It's just there. I get the distinct feeling that it's female though. I found out a little while back that my biological parents were pregnant before me (I thought I was the oldest)... but apparently there was a baby before me that was aborted because it was a tubal pregnancy. Sometimes, the waves of emotion surrounding this thing are neutral, sometimes ALMOST friendly. But a lot of times, there is malice-- and it freaks me out. Goosebumps, internal shivers, and a feeling of terror can come over me out of no where. I always chalked it up to an over-active imagination, since I have never done anything to anyone that they would want to hurt me for, however... when I heard about this previous pregnancy, some things clicked into place for me. Liek the fact that when I DO see things-- it's usually a child (small, blond, dressed in gender neutral clothing) and when I feel it, my dogs or cats freak. At first I only had the cats, and cats are weird. I put it off as cats being cats. But it doesn't explain why Keira looks in the same spot as the cat is looking and growls.  It's freaky.


do you feel it being malicious because your not sure what it is so it makes you feel scared? or do you feel its actually trying to get you? if you dont feel comfortable talking about it more i understand.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

well I have learned something from this thread NEVER BUY AN OLD FARM HOUSE IN CALI.

my only paranormal activities were more a result of my pharmaceuticaly enhanced youth rather than any actual events


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

JayHawk said:


> my only paranormal activities were more a result of my pharmaceuticaly enhanced youth rather than any actual events


lol sounds like my uncle. he told me i've had alot of weird  happen to me but i honestly cant say if it was paranormal or pharmaceuticaly enduced


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

My mothers had a friend who lived in a house with friendly beings. I would hear stuff about breakfast, toast and windows. I was young when it had happened but i had stayed a few nights cause i was really sick. My two other brothers were young also and my father worked for the fire dept at that time. Day 1 they warned me on the second day i did see that the coffee was made toast was done and door was open. Coffee grinds were everywhere but no spoons the toast was don on the burners of the stove. They had a dog that would roam the yard with a unlocked door

The house was built in the early 1700s and when bought the house it came with history and how it was built


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

JayHawk said:


> well I have learned something from this thread NEVER BUY AN OLD FARM HOUSE IN CALI.


 Not cool!

So we just bought this house on 3 acres in CA lol. The old man and his wife past away last year and his family came through and took everything of value so we have had to clean their stuff outta the house and it is so creepy! Nothing paranormal yet thankfully lol..

I do have quite a few paranormal stories, but they will have to wait until I have time to sit and post them to their fully creepy extent lmao.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

JayHawk said:


> well I have learned something from this thread NEVER BUY AN OLD FARM HOUSE IN CALI.
> 
> my only paranormal activities were more a result of my pharmaceuticaly enhanced youth rather than any actual events


Not only in Cali. My cousin in law ( we live in Connecticut) bought a house on the Bombas Farm. The crap that went on in the house. Screaming in the middle of the night, stuff being thrown all over the attic, seeing half a person walk thru the bedroom, and the girls kept telling someone to stop and go to sleep as well as saying hi. One time I was there, I had an eerie feeling that something was about 8 feet from me. I left lol.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> do you feel it being malicious because your not sure what it is so it makes you feel scared? or do you feel its actually trying to get you? if you dont feel comfortable talking about it more i understand.


Sometimes it feels like it's trying to get me... other times I just feel like it's trying to get TO me. Does that even make sense? 
All I know is that when it's NOT freaking me out...I kind of miss it when it's not bothering me. Started to wonder if I was going crazy... But I remember my shrink teling me that crazy people don't KNOW they are crazy. So...idk?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

When I was about 13 or so. My brother,sister and I were hanging out in my brother's room.
I got this odd feeling,and when I looked up there was a man in a yellow rain jacket standing in the doorway. He just stared at us,yet it was odd,cause it was like he had a face,but not. I can't really describe it.
We yelled for my mom,telling her that dad was home,and trying to scare us,and that he went into my sisters room,one we had called for her.

My mom went into my sister's room,but no one was there. We were on the top floor,so there was no way the person could have gotten out of my sister's room,unless they had walked back out and pass my brother's room where were.
All 3 of us saw it,so I know it was real,whatever it was we saw. But it is something I will never forget.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> crazy people don't KNOW they are crazy


i agree with this lol.

so its just kinda earned your effection by just becoming something you interact with on a somewhat regular basis? like some times my bedroom gets kinda creepy old lady died at our place before we moved in. but its just earie you know and thats what gets me feeling things but not being able to see it. but yah i get what your saying


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

At my old apt. We had a ghost. use to bang around kitchen cabinets.
One day it thought it would be funny,by taking off the top of the glass coffee table and setting it down clear across the room.
It use to hang out in the corner by the tv. At least that is what I gathered,cause Momo use to sit across from that corner and bark or growl at it.

One day I was watching this exorcist show,and when they were saying that chant, my Apt. door slammed shut...Yet,it was never opened.
I called my mom bawling. LOL. She blamed the fact I was watching that show and that I just imagined it,but I know I didn't cause MoMo went nuts,running to the door an barking.

However after that,nothing happened. I think that was whatever it was leaving with a bang,so to speak.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> At my old apt. We had a ghost. use to bang around kitchen cabinets.
> One day it thought it would be funny,by taking off the top of the glass coffee table and setting it down clear across the room.
> It use to hang out in the corner by the tv. At least that is what I gathered,cause Momo use to sit across from that corner and bark or growl at it.
> 
> ...


lol i'd be yelling at the ghost not to slam my cabinets. i did it when it screwed around with the wii and the tv. i dont mind if they're there but they dont need to be disruptive


----------



## CiaAshley (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow I have too many experiences to even count. It seems no matter where I live (I have spent most of my life trying to decide between living in WA or NC) weird crap happens to me.

At my mom's house in WA the basement was haunted. It was not friendly whatever it was. My mom thought I was nuts, but I couldn't go down there by myself, because I would get this primal fear that told me to RUN everytime I opened the door to the basement. One day me and some friends decided to do a little investigating (I felt brave because there were like five of us lol). We went down there and I went immediately where I always felt the presence. The basement is really weird in general. When you look at the wall on the other side of the room from the stairs, you can obviously see where the previous owners had added to the concrete walls (I could tell because it was two different finishes on the concrete, the original wall had been smoothed over, but the other parts were rough)/ Anyways, the new additional wall created this little dark niche. We went back there and I saw hand prints in the wall, shoulder width apart. The weird thing about them was they weren't indented into the concrete, like when you stick your hand in wet cement. They were pushed OUT of the wall. To this day I swear someone was buried alive in that basement. One of these days I'll convince my mom to take a jackhammer to that wall.

Another time more recently at the house I live in now. My fiance and I were in the kithcen. I was getting ready to make dinner, so I was getting stuff out of the fridge and Jason was putting dishes away. I shut the fridge and an empty mescal bottle I _flew_ off the top. At first I thought I had done it when I shut the door, but then I realized there was no physical way I could have since the bottle was at the very back of the top of the fridge up against the cabinets and it flew halfway across my kitchen. I didn't shut the door hard either.

Another time Jason and I were in the bedroom and I saw this flashing light against the open door. I asked jason what it was and he didn't know so we got up to investigate. We used to keep this strobe light on a shelf in our living room for when we would throw parties. For the most part it just sat up there collecting dust. Well, it was on. I saw the cat jump down from the shelf so I figured it was the cat, but then Jason went and looked and said it wasn't the cat. The switch to turn it on was tiny and had to be twisted (and it's really hard to do, I can't ever turn it on)

It's true about old farmhouses too, lol. My dad lives on my ancestral homestead down here in NC. The original house burnt down in the 1800s and was rebuilt as a one story farmhouse. So my dad's house is about couple hundred years old. Our ancestors haunt the property. He lives back in the woods and owns a couple hundred acres of fields and forest. I can't even look outside at night because those woods are so creepy.

Back out west, at my Gpa's house out in Priest Lake, ID he lived right on the edge of the national forest. My cousin and I were walking in the woods one day and we found a trail and decided to follow it. We found a random tiny little cabin that looked like it hadn't been used in years. The table was set with bones on the plates and green fuzzy stuff. We got creeped out and left. We told my sister about it and the next day we went back out to show it to her. Only problem with that was the cabin wasn't there. There was a crumbling fireplace and some burnt foundations and a rather large tree growing in the middle of it. Creepy.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ashley that last one gave me the chills


----------

